# anyone try out purigen by seachem



## clayton1169

i just put some purigen in my fx5 my lfs guy swears buy it i guess they use for there installs and contracts just wondering if anyone has used and how its worked out


----------



## jaysee

I've heard nothing but fantastic things about it. I don't use it though.


----------



## thekoimaiden

I'd kinda like to try it out at some point. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## badxgillen

Good stuff man. I like to have two bags of it so that while I am recharging one I can just toss in the other so there is never any real down time on the media. I was rather warry when I read about using bleach to recharge it but I did some more research and decided to give it a go. Have had no complaints on the stuff except its tiny size.


----------



## clayton1169

clayton1169 said:


> i just put some purigen in my fx5 my lfs guy swears buy it i guess they use for there installs and contracts just wondering if anyone has used and how its worked out



i used it and i didn't really notice a vast difference in my tank how ever i did later realize that the package i used was for a 100 gallon tank and i have a 125 gallon with a large filter so i may not be utilizing all the benefits


----------



## jaysee

I think that that's close enough to notice SOME difference.


----------



## angelcraze

I've used it in my dirted tanks to help rid the initial tannin leach, it seems to me to work along with water changes, much better than carbon, and the good thing is you can recharge it and use it multiple times. I had to recharge it often, however, in the early stages, and tend to remove it when the water becomes clearer.

My personal opinion is I don't see why a tank would need purigen other to remove colour and odor, which shouldn't be a problem in a maintained tank, other than tannins from wood or dirt, and maybe green water, but I never had that issue. I try to use the least amount of chems possible, and feel it must remove fertilizers and nitrates consumed by the plants, if it is a planted tank. 

I have bleached my purigen, than soak in the suggested amount of water conditioner with no problems. I will use nothing else than this in the future, if I have to.

+1 Purigen!!!


----------



## Papillon

I used to use purigen in my 150g discus tank and felt that it added just another level of purification in the tank. Loved the stuff.


----------



## xionis

*Purigen*

I raise Killifish, and keep driftwood in my 10 gallon tanks, along with lots of Java moss. My water usually has a "weak tea" color due to the tanins released by the driftwood. I purchased the smallest bag of Purigen that treats 100 gallons, and I switch it out between my tanks every so many days. I can honestly say that I have never seen a product that can "polish" water like this product does! If it wasn't for the bubbles arising from my sponge filters, I'd swear that the fish were swimming in air!


----------

